# Can I earn while studying in University of Toronto?



## sameer91 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hello guys,
I have a query. I am working professional in India with more than 8 years of experience, have financial responsibilities. Is there a way I can earn enough and send back to India while studying in Canada??
I want to pursue master in the field of data science as I am already working in the same field.
Please help.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Have you read *this**.*

The answer is obviously a "no" as you are on as student visa and are only allowed to work 20 hour/week maximum.

Part of getting a student visa is showing you have enough funds to support yourself while you are studying. If you are talking about having to work in order to meet your financial responsibilities then meeting the visas funding requirements seems to be a bit of a stretch.

The student visa is for studying and not to give you employment opportunities.


----------



## RhiS (Dec 16, 2020)

JGK said:


> The student visa is for studying and not to give you employment opportunities.


I think Sameer is saying he is going for the purpose of studying but has financial responsibilities at home so would like to be able to work to send money back for the family. 

My husband did a research masters in Canada and he was therefore earning whilst studying - it wasn't a major salary but did cover his food, accommodation and enough left over for trips and a few savings etc. I think he could have also done some other roles as well like being a teaching assistant to earn more. The taught courses would not probably have the same opportunities (he was studying Engineering at the University of Waterloo and I just checked and they still do this (Funding and awards | Engineering) but I have no idea how it works at other universities and for other courses. 

I also did an exchange year (that's how we met) and I was able to work on campus with my study visa - there aren't a great deal of opportunities and you can't apply before you're there really but that's another avenue. And of course from the link that JGK sent perhaps you can work off-campus as well if you meet certain criteria but you would be capped by the number of hours so it depends how much you are saying you need for your financial responsibilities. And as JGK says, you will need to demonstrate you are financially independent when you apply so that will be a factor. 

From the guidelines you need to evidence you have enough to: 
'prove you have enough money to pay for your:

tuition fees
living expenses for yourself *and* any family members who come with you to Canada and
return transportation for yourself *and* any family members who come with you to Canada






Study permit: Who can apply - Canada.ca


Study permit: Who can apply




www.canada.ca


----------

